# هل يعترف الاب متى المسكين بان الكتاب المقدس محرف



## apostle.paul (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*
العضو
mudy5
دخل ذات مرة ينعر ويعجر الله اكبر الاب متى يعترف بالتحريف وكتب الاتى فى هذا الموضوع العبيط
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190648
*وكان السؤال
اين ورد فى كلام الاب متى المسكين لفظة تحريف

وكان سؤال استاذك ومعلمك كيرلس هو الاتى
*


> *لا، ليس إعتراف بالتحريف.
> 1- من قال لك أن "ترجمة الفاندايك" هي النص الأصلي للعهد الجديد؟
> 2- عرّف لي معنى "التحريف"؟*


*
لكنه لم يرد وبدورنا نعلمه ما يجهله
ان اولا ترجمة الفانديك هى من عائلة كينج جيمس
وعائية كينج جيمس ماخوذة من بالاغلب من نص ايرازموس فى نسخته التالتة


فلم يقل عالما فى النقد النصى 
ان ترجمة كينج جيمس او النص المسلم او الاغلبية عموما هو النص الاصلى 
بل النقد النصى هو نقد نصوص النص المسلم او نص الاغلبية على ضوء المخطوطات واقوال الاباء الاقدم للوصول الى النص الاصلى بنقاء

ثانيا 
التحريف عند علماء النقد النصى
هو تشويه متعمد للنصوص وضياع الرسالة تماما بما يتعذر استعادة النص الاصلى تماما 

فلذا سالتك 
هل الفانديك هو النص الاصلى؟
هل ذكر الاب متى المسكين لفظة تحريف؟؟؟؟؟؟
وكانت الاجابة من الجاهل *


> *هذا عالم أرثذوكسي كبير ، يشهد بوقوع التحريف بالإضافة في الكتاب المقدس ..
> ( ... **هذه الآية أضيفت مبكراً جداً بواسطة أحد النساخ ...)*


*ماحنا عارفين انه عالم ارثوذكسى حد قالك انه شيخ سلفى فاين الاجابة يا جاهل
اين ورد فى كلام الاب متى المسكين لفظة تحريف
وهل ترجمة الفانديك الىل انت بتقيس عليها هى النص الاصلى؟؟؟
طبعا  معرفش يرد لانه مجرد جاهل وناقل من غيره
نرجع لكلام كيرلس الاكاديمى الىل انت مش فاهمه علشان ترد عليه
*


> *أنت تأخذ الأمور بشكل عكسي.  "الفاندايك" هي ترجمة وليست النص الأصلي للعهد الجديد اليوناني. النص  الأصلي موجود فقط في مصادر العهد الجديد الثلاثة.
> 
> التحريف كان يجب أن يحدث في النص الأصلي، هل "الفاندايك" هي النص الأصلي؟*


*طبعا كعادته الجاهل  مش فاهم الكلام ام قال كلام ملوش علاقة بالموضوع من اساسه*


> *هذا ليس سؤالي ..*
> *سؤالي حول شهادة الأب متى المسكين بإضافة نص للكتاب المقدس ..*
> *فأرجوك أجب على هذا السؤال بشكل مباشر ..*


* ومش فاهم حاجة ونعيد عليك السؤال 
اين ورد فى كلام الاب متى المسكين ان هناك تحريف للنص؟؟؟؟*
*نرجع للجهل
*
*طبعا الراجل غلط معاه وكبرله الخط على رقم 7 اياك يفهم الجاهل ابو ديل ويجاوب*


> *هل الفاندايك هي النص الأصلي للعهد الجديد اليوناني أم لا؟؟!*


*وكان الرد من ابو الجهال*


> *الصمت هو أبلغ جواب *


*وطالما انت مش فاهم حاجة 
متيجى وتتعلم منا احسن
*
*نرجع للجهل*


> *لا ، النص الأصلي للعهد الجديد مفقود ، ولا يعلم بمكانه إلا الله *


*حاجة تقرف من الجهل من شخصيات عبيطة ربنا وعدنا اننا نكلم شوية شخصيات اقل ما يقال عنها انهم اثبتوا نظرية دارون ان الانسان اصله بديل





النص الاصلى مفقود ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وكل العلماء المحترمين للنقد النصى توصلوا للنص الاصلى من مصادر العهد الجديد 
هيجى على اخر الزمن شوية عيال  ويعدلوا على العلماء
عجبى عليك يا زمن
الىل خليت فيه جهال يتكلموا مع العلماء*
*ونختم بكلام ماى روك استاذك يا جاهل*


> هذا هو المسلم، عندما يأتي الأمر لتحريف المقدس لا يملك سوى التدليس والتزوير وقلب الحقائق.
> 
> الأخ يتسائل إن كان الاب متى المسكين يعترف بتحريف الكتاب المقدس والجواب واضح لا.
> الاب متى مسكين لم يتلفظ بلفظ التحريف إطلاقاً ولم ينسب التحريف للكتاب  المقدس لا لفظاً ولا تلميحاً في كل كتبه وكل وعظاته. وهنا يسقط الإدعاء  بأكمله. فإن لم يذكر الاب متى المسكين ان الكتاب المقدس محرف او فيه تحريف  بالحرف، فلا يحق لأحد ان ينسب له أي كلام بحسب تفسير شخصي ساقط جاهل غير  مبني على أي اسس علمية.
> ...


*بالمناسبة  ابقى راجع الموضوع دا يمكن تستفيد حاجة فى دنيتك
يا دلدول*
*خلاص المؤمنين بابن الانسان - تحليل نصى  *
​


----------



## apostle.paul (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: العضو د .نيو الجااااااااااااااهل ابو ديل*

*بص يا ابنى علشان مبنحبش الجهل
قراءة الحذف قراءة سكندرية خالصة 
وقراءة الاثبات قراءة بيزنطية
وفى قراءة غربية متوسطة بين الاتنين 
بتثبت مقولة الستما تعلمان من اى روح انتما
وبتحذف باقى النص من اول ان ابن الانسان...........
والقاعدة فى النقد النصى ان القراءة القصيرة هى المفضلة نقديا
وعلماء النقد النصى بيعتبروا ان شواهد النص السكندرى افضل شواهد لنص العهد الجديد
افتح مثلا كتاب فيليب كومفرت هتلاقى الشواهد النصية لكل قراءة
هعلمك ازاى تتطلعها علشان ننتشلك من الجهل وبابكوراتات العفانة العلمية الىل انتوا عايشين فيها
*


​*



*​


----------



## apostle.paul (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: العضو د .نيو الجااااااااااااااهل ابو ديل*

*حاجة ليك وللزمن علشان تفهم 
النص البيزنطى بيتمتع بالتوفيق الازائى
بمعنى ان نص معين ورد فى انجيل وهوهو فى انجيل اخر لكن باضافة معينة
النص البيزنطى بيكتب النص فى الانجيلين بنفس الكلمات 
يعنى الناسخ مش بيجيب نصوص من بيت ابوه زى قرانك الىل نزلوا يجمعوه من الشوارع
بس هو حافظ النصين 
وفى واحد منهم مكتوب بصيغة مختصرة
النص البيزنطى بيتمتع بالتوفيق الازائى بين الاناجيل والانجيل الواحد نفسه
لذا فالعلماء قالوا بان صيغة مجئ ابن الانسان لكى يخلص ما قد هلك اتت من انجيل لوقا اصحاح 19 عدد 10
الكلام دا ذكره كثير من العلماء مقال فيليب كومفرت فى نفس المرجع السابق




لذا ستجد ان الاضافة فى النص البيزنطى المتمتع بخاصية التوفيق الازائى 
وفى شواهد النص البيزنطى 
وحتى فى الدياتسرون لتاتيان موجود وفى البشيطا فى اقدم صورتها 
قليل من العلم يزيل الجهالات يا جهال القوم 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: العضو د .نيو الجااااااااااااااهل ابو ديل*

*ابقى اقرا الموضوع الاخر مستوفى كل شئ فيه انا هنا بنفخك بس يا جاهل

*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: العضو د .نيو الجااااااااااااااهل ابو ديل*

*سورى نسيت اكتب تعليق نسخة ال ubs*
*55* στραφεὶς δὲ ἐπετίμησεν αὐτοῖς.10 *56* καὶ ἐπορεύθησαν εἰς ἑτέραν κώμην._bb_http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn3 10̠10 *55-56 *{A} _αὐτοῖς._ P45, 75 א A B C L W Δ Ξ Ψ 28 33 157 565 892 1010 1071 (1241 _αὐτούς_) 1342 1424 _Byz_pt [E G H] _Lect_pt, AD 1/3 itl vgst syrs copsa, bopt ethpp slavmss // _αὐτοῖς καὶ εἶπεν, Οὐκ οἵδατε ποίου πνεύματός ἐστε_ D itd geo (Epiphanius) Chrysostom Theodoretvid // _αὐτοῖς καὶ εἶπεν, Οὐκ οἵδατε οἵου πνεύματός ἐστε ὑμεῖς._ 56 _ὁ γὰρ υἱὸς τοῦ ἀνθρώπου οὐκ ἦλθεν ψυχὰς ἀνθρώπων ἀπολέσαι ἀλλὰ σῶσαι._ (_with minor variants_) K Θ ƒ1 ƒ13 180 205 597 700 1006 1243 1292 1505 _Byz_pt _Lect_pt, AD 2/3 ita, aur, b, c, e, f, q, r1 vgcl, ww syrc, p, h, pal copsa, bopt (ethTH) slavmss Ambrosiaster Ambrose // _αὐτοῖς καὶ εἶπεν_ 57 _[sic]_ _καὶ πορευομένων αὐτῶν εἶπέν τις πρὸς αὐτόν, Οὐκ οἵδατε ποίου πνεύματός ἐστε· ὁ υἱὸς τοῦ ἀνθρώπου οὐκ ἦλθεν ψυχὰς ἀνθρώπων ἀπολέσαι ἀλλὰ σῶσαι. ἀκολουθήσω σοι ὅπου ἐὰν ἀπέρχῃ, κύριε._ 579 

_bb̠_bb *56 *P: TR WH AD NA M RSV REB NRSV

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3*Aland, K., Black, M., Martini, C. M., Metzger, B. M., Wikgren, A., Aland, B., & Karavidopoulos, J. (2000; 2009). The Greek New Testament, Fourth Revised Edition (with apparatus); The Greek New Testament, 4th Revised Edition (with apparatus) (Lk 9:55-56). Deutsche Bibelgesellschaft; Stuttgart*.​
*لذا لم يضعها لجنة ال ubs فى نسختهم.
ليس لانه نص محرف يا جاهل
بل لان بمقارنة المخطوطات وجدوا ان النص فى لوقا ادخل من مكان اخر فى النص البيزنطى
وهما بيضيفوا ايضا القديس امبروسيستير بالاضافة ل امبروسيوس يعرف القراءة الطويلة 
*​​


----------



## apostle.paul (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: العضو د .نيو الجااااااااااااااهل ابو ديل*

*اما جملة لان ابن الانسان قد جاء لكي يطلب ويخلّص ما قد هلك*
*ثابتة فى النص النقدى والمسلم فى انجيل لوقا اصحاح 19 
لا خلاف عليها
**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*


----------



## jesus_son012 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: العضو د .نيو الجااااااااااااااهل ابو ديل*

رد رائع ومتكامل يا استاذى ابوستل
بس فى نوع من الهجوم العنيف فى الرد

انا معجب جدا باللى بتكتبه سوى فى هذا الموضوع اوغيره 
سؤالى هو حضرتك ساكن فى مكتبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بتجيب منين الكتب دى كلها


----------



## esambraveheart (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: العضو د .نيو الجااااااااااااااهل ابو ديل*




jesus_son012 قال:


> سؤالى هو حضرتك ساكن فى مكتبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بتجيب منين الكتب دى كلها


*المراجع البحثيه موجوده و متوافره علي النت عزيزي لكل من يطلب و يبحث ..*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: العضو د .نيو الجااااااااااااااهل ابو ديل*

*أستاذنا العزيز apostle.paul، لم أكن أرغب في إضاعة وقتي ووقت حضرتك ووقت القرّاء بالرد على مثل هذا المستوى من هواة التصوير في المنتديات الإسلامية، أما المسلمون العقلانيون فنحاورهم ويحاوروننا بكل إحترام، أما أمثال هؤلاء فلا نضيع وقتنا الثمين في الرد عليهم. لكن بما أنك فتحت الموضوع فسأرد فقط من أجلك ومن أجل المحترمين من القرّاء المسلمين.

كنت قد قلت أن القمص متى المسكين لم يعترف بشيء اسمه "تحريف". ويقول المدعو "جديد" (ولا جديد في ردّه أبدا) ما يلي ردا على ذلك:*



> فين أدلتك؟؟؟؟
> فين ردك على كلام الاب متى المسكين؟؟؟



*ردي واضح للأعمى، وهو أن الأب متى لم يقل بشيء اسمه تحريف  أين أدلتك أنت أنه قال بالتحريف؟؟ أين قال الأب متى أن الكتاب مُحرّف؟؟ تفسيرك وفهمك الشخصي لكلامه لا يعنينا بشيء أبدا. أكرر: أين قال أبونا متى بالحرف أن الكتاب مُحرف؟
*



> الاب متى المسكين قال:
> 
> (اتفق هنا جميع العلماء وبلا استثناء أن هذه الآية أضيفت مبكراً جداً بواسطة أحد النساخ )
> 
> النساااااااااااااااااخ!!!!



*من قال لك أن النسّاخ معصومين؟ هل إذا كان النساخ غير معصومين يكون الكتاب غير معصوما؟ لو أمسكتُ قرآنك الآن وأضفت له كلاما من عندي، هل هذا يعني أن قرآنك مُحرّف؟ هل القراءات الشاذة عندكم في الإسلام هي تحريف للقرآن مثلا؟ هذا تشبيه فقط ليفهم الإخوة المسلمون الموضوع.
*



> الناسخ (المحرف) أضاف النص الى المخطوطة و ليس الى الترجمة يا كيرلس!!!!



*الترجمة هي عن مخطوطات معينة تحوي النص، وعندما أتكلّم عن ترجمة الفاندايك فأنا أقصدها كترجمة تُمثّل نصا مُعيّنا يا جاهل وليس كترجمة هبطت علينا من المريخ، فهمت؟
*
*ننتقل الى سؤال آخر، وهو سؤال يقسم ظهر المدّعين بتحريف الكتاب. كنتُ قد سألت:
*


> *عرّف لي معنى "التحريف"؟*



*فرّد المسلم برد غريب جدا:
*


> كيرلس عايز يشتت المحاور المسلم عشان يتوه الموضوع!!!!



*كيرلس يا اخوة يا كرام عايز يشتت الموضوع، وكأن الموضوع عن بول البعير مثلا فأنا شتته وسألت عن معنى التحريف!! أليس الموضوع هدفه إثبات تحريف الكتاب؟؟ فأين العيب في السؤال؟

قلت للأخ المسلم:*



> *يا أخي أرجوك تفهم الكلام كوّيس. سيبك من مفاهيمك الإسلامية والشخصية للحظة عندما تسأل في الكتاب المقدس. *



*طبيعي عندما نتكلم في المسيحية أن نأخذ ما يقوله المسيحيون بعين الإعتبار لأنه يختلف عن تعريف المسلمين للوحي، فنحن لا نؤمن بكتاب في لوح محفوظ كما يؤمن الاخوة المسلمون. هل في هذا خطأ؟!

العضو المسلم حاول الهرب من السؤال الذي وجهته له، لذلك أعدت طرحه بخط أكبر لعله لم يره، والسؤال هو:*



> *هل الفاندايك هي النص الأصلي للعهد الجديد اليوناني أم لا؟؟!*



*ويعلّق العضو القديم "جديد" برد فكاهي، أضعه للأخوة المسلمين ليرو الحال الذي وصل اليه جهابذة المحاورين المسلمين الناطقين بالضاض الذين "يردّون" على المسيحيين:
*


> لا تعليق!!!!!!!(مع مللاحظة الترفذة الواضحة على الطرف المسيحى...و هو معذور بصراحة...أصل الموقف محرج)



*الترفذة؟ ههههههههههههه يا راجل! لم أترفذ أبدا صدّقني 
*

*هذا ما تيّسر لي من الوقت للرد عليه وقد أعود لاحقا. باقي الكلام معظمه حرب إعلامية ومحاولة للتدّرب على أدوار كوميدية قد يكون العضو "جديد" يطمح لها في المستقبل، فنتمنّى له التوفيق في مسيرته الإعلامية. والسلام على من إتبّع الهدى.*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: العضو د .نيو الجااااااااااااااهل ابو ديل*

*كيرلس يا حبيبى احنا مش هننزل لهذا المستوى المنحط علميا 
انا بس بضع كل واحد فى مكانه 
وكم نقول بالمصرى 
العين متعلاش على الحاجب
وعمرك يا مسلم مهتعلى على المسيحى
والسبب بسيط
انت لسه مغيب فى دروب الجهل 
ولسه عايش يردد مع ابو جهل وابو لهب كلامهم
الله اكبر عالم نصرانى يعترف بالتحريف
لكن احنا بنتعلم كل يوم وانت مصمم على الجهل 
وميعرفش الجاهل اننا فى سنة  2011 وعصر قريش ولى وانتهى
ياجاهل كيف تنسب لعلامة من علامات اللاهوتيين الشرقيين كلمة اسلامية عبيطة اسمها تحريف
الا تعرف ان الاب متى المسكين من اعظم لاهوتين الشرق ولا يتلفظ سوى بالعلم فقط ولا يقول سوى ما قاله العلماء 
وعجبى على التخلف
الذى اصبحت فيه القراءات بين النسخ اليدوية تحريف 
سيبك يا حبيبى من الكلام الفارغ
اى كتاب ادبى منسوخ بخط الايد فى قراءات بين نسخه
المعضلة معرفة النص الاصلى بين القراءات 
وليس فى القراءات ذاتها الىل هى العامل المشترك فى كل نسخ اى عمل ادبى 

النص الاصلى موجود بين القراءات
يعنى ياما قراءة الحذف او قراءة الاثبات
يبقى ازاى النص الاصلى ضائع والعلماء قرروا ان النص الاصلى موجود فى مصادر العهد الجديد الثلاثة 
مجرد مقارنات وتطبيق قواعد نقدية داخلية وخارجية تقدر تحكم على اى نص 
ودا عمل النقاد النصين مش شغلنا احنا


الكارثة ان هؤلاء المفلسين مؤمنين بان القراءات المتضاربة بين روايات قرانهم هو تنزيل الهى
تخيل لما يعتبر ان القراءات تحريف
ويؤمن بان القراءات الىل هى تحريف بوجه نظره البهلوانية هى تنزيل الهى
يعنى انت يا مسلم مؤمن بان المحرف هو ربك اللى عمل قراءات لنص واحد  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: العضو د .نيو الجااااااااااااااهل ابو ديل*




> *أستاذنا العزيز apostle.paul، لم  أكن أرغب في إضاعة وقتي ووقت حضرتك ووقت القرّاء بالرد على مثل هذا المستوى  من هواة التصوير في المنتديات الإسلامية، أما المسلمون العقلانيون  فنحاورهم ويحاوروننا بكل إحترام، أما أمثال هؤلاء فلا نضيع وقتنا الثمين في  الرد عليهم. لكن بما أنك فتحت الموضوع فسأرد فقط من أجلك ومن أجل  المحترمين من القرّاء المسلمين.*


*ياعزيزى احنا اسفين على الازعاج وتضيع وقتك ليه مع هذة الشخصيات 
واحد جايب جملة واحدة من كتاب للاب متى المسكين وكانه لقى لاقية وكانت غايبة عنا فين والجهبذ اكتشفها للعلماء الله يكرمه ويرحمه ويبشبش الطوبة تحت نافوخه
فهل تعرف هذة الجملة الواحدة المكونة من عدة كلمات ما هى الاليات العلمية اللى توصل بيها هؤلاء العلماء لهذة النتيجة
يعنى لو سالتك ماهى البراهين الخارجية والقواعد الداخلية  المثبتة والمطبقة فى هذا النص لاختيار القراءة الاقصر كقراءة اصلية وتفضيلها على القراءة الاطول
هتعرف تتحاور معايا علميا
ولا مجرد قصاصة رمتها وطلعت تجرى ولا تعرف اى شئ 
يالياك تتعلم ولو مرة فى حياتك *


----------



## حنا السرياني (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: العضو د .نيو الجااااااااااااااهل ابو ديل*




++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *أستاذنا العزيز apostle.paul، لم أكن أرغب في إضاعة وقتي ووقت حضرتك ووقت القرّاء بالرد على مثل هذا المستوى من هواة التصوير في المنتديات الإسلامية،**.*


* بما اننا ذكرنا هذا الشخص فبعد اذنكم ساضع ردا علي تعليق حقير لهذا العضو على تعليق لي و بالطبع لن انزل الى مستواه الهابط بل سارد عليه من خلال المراجع*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: العضو د .نيو الجااااااااااااااهل ابو ديل*

*أهم كلام للمعترض جاء في خلاصته للموضوع، فنحن نرد عليها لنهدم إستنتاجاته من أساسها، فإن زالت ذهب كل كلامه أدراج الرياح. يقول:




نحن الان امام:
1- نص اصلى مفقود للعهد الجديد (بإعترافكم)

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرّة أخرى: المخطوطات الأصلية هي المفقودة وليس النص الأصلي يا جاهل. أما النص الأصلي فنصل إليه من مصادره الثلاثة (المخطوطات، الترجمات، الآباء). هذا الكلام ليس من عند كيرلس، بل من عند العلماء الذين لن يصل الجهلة الى مستواهم. إقرؤوا جيدا ما يقوله العلماء:

"نص العهد الجديد الذي كتبه الرسل بأنفسهم موجود في المصادر المتوفرة للعهد الجديد" (International Standard Bible Encyclopedia , Vol 4 , P. 818)




2- نساخ غير امناء قاموا بالنسخ عن هذا الأصل المفقود و الذين قاموا بأخطاء متعمدةمثل هذا الناسخ الذى الصق آية كالة الى المسيح بإعتراف الاب متى المسكين)

أنقر للتوسيع...


يقول بروس ميتزجر ردا على هذه الكلام: "حتى في التفاصيل العارضة، يُلاحظ الفرد إخلاص النسّاخ" (Text Of The NT, 4th Edition, P. 271)

وسبب وجود النص في النص البيزنطي هو التوفيق الازائي كما قال أستاذنا أبوستل #4




3- نساخ مهملين قاموا بالنسخ عن هذا الأصل المفقود و الذين قاموا بأخطاء غير متعمده ( و اليكم هذا الفيديو للدكتور يوسف رياض يعرض عليكم الأنواع المختلفة من الأخطاء الغير متعمده)

أنقر للتوسيع...


الأخطاء غير المتعمدة شيء معروف، وموجود في كل عمل يتم نسخه بدون أي إستثناء. أنت الآن يا مسلم لو مسكت الإنجيل ونسخته بنفسك بيدك سنحصل في نسختك على أخطاء نسخية غير متعمدة! لكن علم النقد النصي يكتشف هذه الأخطاء بسهولة. الأخ يوسف رياض يقول بالحرف الواحد في نفس الفيديو الذي جاء به طارح الشبهة: "في الحقيقة هي زوبعة في فنجان مسألة إختلافات النسخ" فماذا يلزمكم أكثر من هذا؟ المعترض يعترض ويرد بنفسه *


----------



## حنا السرياني (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: العضو د .نيو الجااااااااااااااهل ابو ديل*

*



*

*المرجع الاول*
*غوغل*
*child=طفل*
*http://translate.google.com/?hl=en&sugexp=pfwc&cp=2&gs_id=7&xhr=t&q=armor+games&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=931&bih=544&wrapid=tljp131705042703402&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wT#auto|ar|child*
*ثانيا الويكيبيديا*
Biologically, a child (plural: children) is generally a human between the stages of birth and puberty.








*و الصوره من نفس المرجع*
*ثالثا قاموس بابيلون*
*child=أ. إنتاج, ثمرة, طفل, بنت, ابن, ابنة, غلام, طفلة, غر, قاصر *
*http://translation.babylon.com/english/to-arabic/*
*رابعا من قاموس اخر*
*child=طفل*
*http://imtranslator.net/translation/english/to-arabic/translation/*
*و عندي مراجع بالاطنان*
*فلو كنت علي قد كلامك ادخل و حاورني في هذا الموضوع لاري لجميع مستواك العلمي*


----------



## أنجيلا (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: العضو د .نيو الجااااااااااااااهل ابو ديل*




حنا السرياني قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*طلع مش عارف حتى معنى كلمة child ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*المستوى العلمي بتاع الشيء ده وااااااااااضحleasantr*


----------



## My Rock (26 سبتمبر 2011)

تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع. الرجاء الإلتزام بجوهر الموضوع والإبتعاد عن جر الموضوع لمسار اخر.
ايضاً احب دعوة الجميع الى التنزه عن كتابة مثل هذه المواضيع الموجه لشراذمة العلم والأخلاق.
تم تغيير عنوان الموضوع الى "هل يعترف الاب متى المسكين بان الكتاب المقدس محرف" لان هذا الجاهل لا يستحق ان يُكتب موضوع باسمه.


----------



## بايبل333 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*يا دى الجثة أم حناجل .*
*أسمك دكتور ولا تعلم كلمة child معناها شو .؟*
*هى الدكترة كدة .؟*
*يا رجل عيب أذهب الى الاطفال وقل لهم ما معنى هذة الكلمة يا طفل وشوف ردة لك وتعال قابلنى أن لم تلقى نفسك فى الانعاش فى قسم الطوارى*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 سبتمبر 2011)

الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الرب دعهم يعون انهم لايفهمون


----------



## بايبل333 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*http://www.almaany.com/home.php?language=arabic&word=child+&search=&lang_name=English&category=%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%83%D9%84&type_word=0*



*اذهب يا دكتور الى هذا الرابط *
*وعيب على أن أقول لك "دكتور"*
*فقد نسبت للطب الاهانة فى تفسير الكلمة *


----------



## apostle.paul (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*احب اضيف فى النهاية قول لعميد النقد النصى فى القرن العشرين بروس متزجر فى حواره مع لى ستروبل فى كتاب القضية للمسيح صفحة 75
الذى صرح فيه ان كل مصدر من مصادر العهد الجديد يمكنا منه ان نستعيد النص الاصلى حقا
سواء مخطوطات يونانى
وان فقدت
نقدر من الترجمات
وان فقدت
نقدر من اقوال الاباء
يعنى نص العهد الجديد نقدر ان نستعيده بالتلاتة
*



*انا للاسف معنديش وقت انا لو عندى وقت كنت نفختك 
بس ماعلينا متسواش اكتر من كدا*​


----------



## jesus_son012 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انا للاسف معنديش وقت انا لو عندى وقت كنت نفختك
> بس ماعلينا متسواش اكتر من كدا*​



يسوع يباركك اخى ابوستل 

تتعبش نفسك معاه ده جاهل مش عارف يعنى ايه child:t31::t31::t31::t31::t31:


----------



## apostle.paul (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*يرفع..........
*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*السبب الاساسى للرفع ان شخصية الجاهل اللى كان سأل السؤال فضح نفسه فى منتدى اسلامى


ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لما سلخت الواد وان اور ثرى فى موضوع بيدلس فيه عن نبوة النبى الذيى سيقيمه الرب من وسط اسرائيل فى هذا الموضوع 
وغيره من المواضيع التى الى الان لم يجرؤ هذا الشئ ان يتوفه بحرف واحد فيها واكتفى بالصمت 
الا ان الاخ الفاشل صاحب الموضوع تعبه اوى ان سلخت صاحبه المسمى وان اور ثرى وقال ايه
*


> *قبل أكثر من عام دخلت الزريبة وطرحت سؤال اقتبسته من الدرر  التي يقدمها مولانا أبو عمر الباحث في مكافح الشبهات ، وكانت مشاركتي  الأولى :*


*واحالنا لنفس الموضوع المكذور فى هذا الموضوع
ولم يجب على سؤالنا بعد ان تم سلخه هو الاخر

اين ورد فى كلام الاب متى المسكين لفظة تحريف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ومنذ عام ايضا تم هرسه تحت الاقدام وتعليمه كيف يتكلم مع معلمينه فى اى شئ يختص بالعلوم النقدية 

وصمت كما صمت اصدقائه الفشلة

طيب السؤال الان يقول طفلنا العزيز
*


> *أولاً ، أنت من تطلب مناظرة الأخوة ولم يطلبك أحد منهم  ليناظرك ، ولذا عليك أن تقبل مناظرتهم في المكان الذي يريدونه أو يقبلونه ،  أما أن تلاحقهم في البالتوك وفي الفيس بوك وفي منتدياتهم ثم تتحداهم  بمناظرتك في منتداك فإما أن يقبلون وإلا هم هاربون وخائفون منك فهذا "لعب  أطفال" لايقبل به من يعرف أصول الحوار وأبجدياته ..*


*
لا الاخوة لم يقبلوا الحوار وانا بقولهالك انت والاخوة هما لا يستطيعوا الحوار
اولا / كان كلامى مع التاعب الفاشل انه لما يحب يتحاور فى مواضيع لاهوتية او نقيدة تختص بالمسيحية يعرضها امام المسيحين والعكس صحيح
لو اردت ان اقيم معه حوار فى امور اسلامية سيكون فى منتدى اسلامى 
وهو رفض ان يدخل فى اى منتدى مسيحى اطلاقا وقالها بصريح العبارة مش لاعب معاكم

ثانيا / انا لو مش واثق من ايمانى وواثق فى نفس الوقت من تفاهه من انت تؤمن بيه مكنتش روحت وقولتله تعالى قول اللى انت عايزه
ولو لو واثق من نفسه وما يؤمن بيه كان وافق بدون تردد

وكلامى معهم علشان ابين للناس حقيقتهم

انهم متسولين ولما ياتى الوقت للحوار جدية وبعيد عن الجهل الشرقى العربى وما يقولوه سيولى الدبر كما حدث 

فمن ابجديات الحوار يا طفلى المراهق طالما ارتضيت ان تتدخل نفسك فى الل ميخصكش يبقى تستحمل ان تعرض ما تقوله على اصحاب الرائ وتتعلم منهم ردودهم

احنا ارباب هذا الايمان وانت من ارتضيت ان تتدخل فى هذا المجال فعليك ان كان لديك شجاعة ان تتدخل وتحاورنا

وهذا ما اثبت عكسه كل المراهقين اللى دخلوا فى هذا المجال ورفضوا حوار المسيحين لما وجهنا الدعوة ليهم

عرفت انك حتى فى المنطق فاشل

طيب وقال ايه كمان
*


> *ثانياً ، الأخوة بالفعل قبلوا محاورتك – رغم معرفتهم بسوء  ألفاظك – ودعوك للحوار في البالتوك - مثل الأخ معاذ والتاعب - ، وكذا ميمو  وطارق وون يناظرون في البالتوك ، لكنك رفضت لأنك "ماتعرفش" تناظر في  البالتوك !*


*
محصلش 

معاذ كان بيحذف اى كلام كنت بقولهوله 

التاعب قالى مبدخلش اوكار "النصارى"

وان اور ثرى والعبيط " طارق " قالك مبلعبش معاكوا

وميمو مش بيرد اصلا

وهكذا كل هؤلاء المراهقين لم يتطرقوا انهم وافقوا على الحوار معنا ودعوتهم للتسجيل فى المنتدى وطرح ما يريدون ولم يستجيبوا

*


> ثم دعاك التاعب لمناظرته في حراس العقيدة ، لكنك رفضت بدون ذكر أسباب !


*عيب يا كداب لما تقول شئ محصلش

لان التاعب قولتله لما احب اتكلم فى الاسلاميات هجيلك منتدى اسلامى

طالما انت اللى هتتكلم فى المسيحيات واحنا اللى هنجاوب فهطرح ما لديك امام المسيحين وهرب

بلاش كدب يا مراهق


ويقول لنا انسان مراهق اخر
*


> *ابو سطل هذا صاحب اقذر لسان عرفته البشرية جمعاء بيقول عن احمد سبيع انه نصراني هههههههههههه
> هذا المعتوه ومن على شاكلته الحوار معهم لغاية واحدة .. هو تبصير عوام النصارى بجهلهم وفضحهم*


* 
انا لم اقل اذهب اعضض بهن ابيك
فصاحب هذة المقولة ينطبق عليه ما تقوله

وفعلا اى مسلم هو نصرانى

لان النصرانى هو من نصر عيسى بن مريم حسب نص القران 

اما انا فمسيحى وليس نصرانى 
ناتى بقة للشيخ الكبير
شيخنا وان اور ثرى الاشبه بكفار مكة بيستشهد بنص منسوخ 

ايوة نص منسوخ 
بيقول ايه
*
*الشيخ الكبير بيقول
*


> فَقَدْ قَالَ اللَّهُ  عَزَّ وَجَلَّ لِنَبِيِّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {ادْعُ إلَى  سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُمْ  بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ} وَقَالَ تَعَالَى: {وَلَا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ  الْكِتَابِ إلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ}." انتهى من "مجموع الفتاوى"  (4/186-187)


*فيه مسألة واحدة - هذه الآية نزلت **بمكة * *في وقت الأمر بمهادنة **قريش * *، وأمره أن يدعو إلى دين الله وشرعه بتلطف ولين دون مخاشنة وتعنيف ، وهكذا ينبغي أن يوعظ المسلمون إ**لى يوم القيامة فهي محكمة في جهة العصاة من الموحدين ، ومنسوخة بالقتال في حق الكافرين .

العب بعيد يا ابنى 

جاهل اسلاميات " ونصرانيات "


انتهى تربية هذا المراهق 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*الاخ بعد سنة جاى يرد علينا

طيب مفيش مانع تعالى نعلمك كالعادة
*


> سبحان الله ، الآن تطالبنا بالحرفيه التامة -حتى لاننسب  كلام أو تفسير خاطئ- ، وأنت وغيرك تعجزون عن الأتيان بهذه الحرفيه على  عقائدكم !


* 
اى كلام بيتقال وخلاص
انت قولت الاب متى المسكين اعترف بالتحريف
سالناك فين لفظة التحريف فى كلام الاب متى المسكين

هربت وقولت عقائدنا ومش عقائدنا

فهذا اعتراف صريح وواضح منك انك انسان كداب نسبت للعلماء مصطلحات اسلامية عفنة لا توجد فى كلامهم الراقى والمحترم

*


> فلا يسوع قال بالحرف "أنا يهوه" ولا قال بالحرف "أنا  الأقنوم الثاني"  ولم يقل بالحرف أنه "ثلاثة أقانيم" ولم يقل بالحرف أنه  "واحد مع الأب في الجوهر" ولم يقل بالحرف أنه "لاهوت وناسوت" ولم يقل  بالحرف أنه "جاء من أجل الخطيئة الأصلية" وإنما كله كلام نسب له بحسب  تفاسير شخصية ساقطة جاهلة – بحسب تعبيرك- !


*طيب متجرب كدا تسال اى سؤال من دول ونشوف هو قال ولا مقلش

بالمناسبة هو مين قال ان المسيا القدوس سيدك وربك جاى علشان يخلص ادم من خطيته؟؟؟؟؟

خلينا فى موضوعنا علشان شكلك مش حلو

*


> ومع هذا - وحتى لايظن أحد أني أتهرب من الإجابة - فأنا أسحب صيغة السؤال الذي أثار حساسيته ، وأعيده بصياغة أخرى أدق :
> 
> هل اعترف الأب متى المسكين بإضافة هذا النص للكتاب المقدس من ناسخ ؟


*صورة ادق مين ياعم هو انت بتفهم اصلا

احنا عايزين لفظة التحريف نفسها

قولنا كدا هو الاب متى المسكين لما يقول نفس كلام العلماء ان هذة العبارة ما هى الا توفيق ازائى من الاناجيل يعتبرها افساد وتحريف للنص؟

ورينا كدا يا فاشل

*


> والجواب نعم ، اعترف الأب متى المسكين أن هذا النص أضافه  ناسخ لمخطوطة في وقت مبكر جداً ، وتسبب تكرار نسخ هذه المخطوطة في ظهور  قراءة أخرى مخالفة لما في المخطوطات الأقدم .. ولهذا رأى الأب حذفها


* 
يا ابو الكباتن الاب متى المسكين ملوش يحذف ويضيف بمزاجه 

ما قاله هو ما قاله العلماء راجع ما علمتهولك فى اول الموضوع يمكن تفهم حاجة
*


> مايذكره الأب متى المسكين أن :
> 1- النص الأصلي للعهد الجديد (لأنجيل لوقا هنا)
> 2- بحسب المصادر الثلاثة للعهد الجديد :
> - المخطوطات اليونانية
> ...


*لا موجود فى الترجمات السريانى وبعض المخطوطات اليونانى والعائلتين اف 1 و13*


> إذاً من أين أتى به هذا الناسخ – مادامت المصادر الثلاثة لاتحويه -  ؟!!
> الجواب - بحسب شرح النصراني أعلاه لكلام متى المسكين - :
> من جيبه .. من رأسه .. من بنات أفكاره !


*طيب طالما انت جاهل بتتكلم ليه النص توفيق ازائى من انجيل لوقا
**





*


> يعني ما دام هذا النص غير موجود في المخطوطات اليونانية  وغير موجود في الترجمات القديمة وغير موجود في اقتباسات الآباء فهو  بالتأكيد إضافة من رأس الناسخ !


* 
عرفت انك جاهل اتعلم شوية وافهم اللى احنا بنقوله

احنا بنحاول نعلمكم


العب بعيد ولما تكبر شوية تعالى كلمنا 
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*تابعت الردود بإعجاب شديد:هل إعترف الاب متى المسكين بتحريف  الانجيل للوقا7*

لازال الاخوة المهاجمون  يرددون الشبهه كالروبوت  تماما- اجهزة آلية تكرر إسطوانة مشروخة بلا فهم ولا رغبة فى الفهم 
وآخر ما قدموه لهداية البشرية الى (خير البشرية )
 قاموا  بالتهكير  على صفحة  موقع  بحر الكلمة الارثوذوكسية على الفايس بوك  يوم 24ديسمبر 2012 م 
وقام الهاكر - القرصان :   بلطع  الشكوى  او الشبهه   كما هى  ---  *كما لوكان لم يسمع او  يطلع على اى رد​**وهو  مصمم على البحث 
عمن هو1 ليس مستعدا   -   و2ليس مؤهلا  -

 و3ليس مختصا  وليس فقط غير  مستعد  
 ويحدد القرصان من طرف واحد  ( توقيت وكيفية التحدى الذى قصد به التركيز على نقطة المباغتة  ) 
*​هذا  هو النصر المبين والفتح الذى لايعرف القراصنة غيره

إستمعت بردود  دكتور  يوحنا  -وبالاسف   من الصعب إزجاء التقييم والاعجاب لكل مداخلاته متتابعة مما دفعنى لمحاولة  ارسال تقييم  فى مواضيع اخرى  لارجع وازجى التقييم لشخصه المبارك المتمكن
نراجع  سوياً   من   نفس  الانجيل   للوقا الانجيلي  الاصحاح 19 
إقتباس نصي:- 
[    6. فَأَسْرَعَ وَنَزَلَ وَقَبِلَهُ فَرِحاً.
7. فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْجَمِيعُ ذَلِكَ تَذَمَّرُوا قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّهُ دَخَلَ لِيَبِيتَ عِنْدَ رَجُلٍ خَاطِئٍ».
8. فَوَقَفَ زَكَّا وَقَالَ لِلرَّبِّ: «هَا أَنَا يَا رَبُّ أُعْطِي نِصْفَ أَمْوَالِي لِلْمَسَاكِينِ وَإِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ وَشَيْتُ بِأَحَدٍ أَرُدُّ أَرْبَعَةَ أَضْعَافٍ».
9. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْيَوْمَ *حَصَلَ خَلاَصٌ* لِهَذَا الْبَيْتِ إِذْ هُوَ أَيْضاً ابْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ
*10. لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يَطْلُبَ وَيُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ».*
11. وَإِذْ كَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَ هَذَا عَادَ فَقَالَ مَثَلاً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَرِيباً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَكَانُوا يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ يَظْهَرَ فِي الْحَالِ.  ]
انتهى الاقتباس  
*الايه معنىً  ومبنىً  ونصاً وروحاً  موجوده  هى هى بنفس المعانى والعقائد التى تحملها فى مكان تالى بالانجيل  فهل ياترى -خير غمة اخرجت للناس لديهم ما يتوهمون كونه دليل  على كونها مضافة ؟؟؟؟  هى الاخرى .


Press Here   for References

*


----------

